# "Come and See" - The Four Beasts of Revelation 6



## Ed Walsh (Dec 20, 2019)

Greetings Pilgrims,

I've come across a tradition that the four beasts in Revelation 6 represent the four evangelists, Matthew Mark Luke and John. It seems to be a Catholic tradition, but Matthew Henry alluded to it in his introduction to Mark saying, "the second beast said _come and see_."
Here are the four verses:

Revelation 6:1‭, ‬3‭, ‬5‭, ‬7 KJV
1 And I saw when the Lamb opened one of the seals, and I heard, as it were the noise of thunder, one of the four beasts saying, Come and see.
3 And when he had opened the second seal, I heard the second beast say, Come and see.
5 And when he had opened the third seal, I heard the third beast say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.
7 And when he had opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth beast say, Come and see.​
I wonder if any of you know if there's anything to this?

Thanks


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 20, 2019)

I have read this specifically in regards to Ezekiel 1:10. This interpretation has been relatively common throughout Church history. This page has a chart with individuals who followed this interpretation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetramorph


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 20, 2019)

@Reformed Bookworm

Thanks for the info. If I wasn't so lazy early this a.m. I should have found this myself.

Thanks again.

Ed


----------

